#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-11-18
<meeting> * Translation has started for None
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-11-16
 * tuquito5_sweets testing tuquito 5 (ubuntu 11.04) with sweets sugar 0.94.1
